# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Thay Dao Tự Động cho máy CNC

## cncmaster

Các bác cho em hỏi, Mach 3 có hỗ trợ phần thay dao tự động không các bác nhỉ?

----------


## nhatson



----------

CKD, h-d, Khoa C3

----------


## cncmaster

Bác có tài liệu phần đó không ạ?

----------


## nhatson

http://www.machsupport.com/help-lear...oduct-manuals/

----------


## vusvus

Không biết trên forum đã có ai làm thành công cái này chưa các bác

----------


## luctranpro

Mình đã làm và đã thành công. 
Muốn biết rõ hơn liên hệ mình. 



> Không biết trên forum đã có ai làm thành công cái này chưa các bác

----------


## Nam CNC

bạn luctranpro cho hình ảnh và video chia sẽ được không ? rất mong anh em chia sẽ cho cộng đồng ạ.

----------


## luctranpro

Hồi xưa lần mò nghiên cứu theo mấy kênh hướng dẫn bên dưới anh em tham khảo. 
Phía dưới kênh you tube có code macro anh em chỉnh lại theo vị trí phân bổ dao. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epKVNVT2U4E
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26_N4uwRWmQ&spfreload=5
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_Xl...ature=youtu.be
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crkr...ature=youtu.be

Hệ thống thay dao trong mach 3 hoạt động theo nguyên tắc khá đơn giản sau: 
Bạn đặt hệ thống dao theo một dãy, trong code macro có vị trí các dao. 
Ví dụ có dao T1, T2, T3, T4...
Bạn chỉ có thể điều khiển tắt mở bộ trả dao, gắp dao (tùy vào hệ thống bạn sử dụng là gì) còn vị trí lùi dao và gắp dao bạn cài trong macro. (chọn 1 pinout trên mach3 board)
(nên đọc và hiểu macro một chút bạn chỉnh được các dòng lệnh)







> bạn luctranpro cho hình ảnh và video chia sẽ được không ? rất mong anh em chia sẽ cho cộng đồng ạ.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## luctranpro

Đây là cái Video cài Auto tool change trong Mach3 hồi xưa mình làm. 
Cái quan trọng là cái code macro do mình chỉnh lại M6Start.1ms giờ không thấy đâu.
Lúc nào tìm được mình gửi moị người dùng :Big Grin: 


https://www.dropbox.com/s/fk3yx8s40q...ange1.avi?dl=0

----------

anhcos, Nam CNC

----------

